# Anybody had a degree attested in Canada?



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

The institution has to be recognised by the Ministry of Education, which is fine. The school I went to is on their website, but to I have to have some other sort of proof? If so, what?

I also have to get a certificate of experience notarised for the DHA. I have gotten conflicting information about whether or not this has to be attested by Foreign Affairs Canada, or if I can just get it notarised by the country I worked in (in this case China) and submit that along with my attested degree to the DHA. Anybody know?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I got my education certificate attested by foreign affairs Canada and then I sent it to the UAE Embassy. It was a fairly straight forward process. I sent a copy of my degree to foreign affairs (the copy was certified by a commissioner of oaths) - Foreign affairs took roughly 30-35 business days. Once I got it back, I sent it to the UAE embassy along with $50 and they processed it in 1 day and sent it back. In both cases, I sent a letter along with my documents stating what I wanted to get done. I also called the UAE embassy before starting the whole process and they were very helpful in explaining everything. I got quite a bit more information from them than I did from foreign affairs Canada.

Have no clue about getting experience attested. I never had to get this done.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for your help w _man. So you didn't have to submit any other proof from your school, they were OK with just the degree? Although maybe that would expedite things - 35 days is a long time


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

That's correct. They did not ask for anything else and I did not submit anything. I called them after a month when I didn't hear anything back and the 'support' lady who picked up basically asked me when I sent my papers - when I gave her a date, she did a quick calculation in her head and said EVERY request for attesting degrees takes 30-35 business days. She didn't even take my name or check any records to see if they even received my papers. Just said to wait 30-35 business days. I believe it even states that on the website. They took the same time for my marriage certificate as well.

So that tells me that sending any other information probably won't help but I guess it can't hurt either if you have something which might help them?!? 

I would still plan for roughly 30 business days - mine came back in that time. Also UPS/FedEx your papers to them and provide them with a paid UPS/FedEx envelope to send you back the papers - it saves time in delivery.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

w_man said:


> That's correct. They did not ask for anything else and I did not submit anything. I called them after a month when I didn't hear anything back and the 'support' lady who picked up basically asked me when I sent my papers - when I gave her a date, she did a quick calculation in her head and said EVERY request for attesting degrees takes 30-35 business days. She didn't even take my name or check any records to see if they even received my papers. Just said to wait 30-35 business days. I believe it even states that on the website. They took the same time for my marriage certificate as well.
> 
> So that tells me that sending any other information probably won't help but I guess it can't hurt either if you have something which might help them?!?
> 
> I would still plan for roughly 30 business days - mine came back in that time. Also UPS/FedEx your papers to them and provide them with a paid UPS/FedEx envelope to send you back the papers - it saves time in delivery.


Ah, the wonderful Cdn. government! Apparently this can be done in 1 day if you go in person - why it takes 30-35 business days if you fed ex it is beyond me

Again, thanks for the info and your help


----------



## andrson (Apr 14, 2010)

nola said:


> Ah, the wonderful Cdn. government! Apparently this can be done in 1 day if you go in person - why it takes 30-35 business days if you fed ex it is beyond me
> 
> Again, thanks for the info and your help


I had mine done through Lewis, Bridges and Dupont in Ottawa and everything was done within about 1 week (total turnaround) from Calgary.
It's definitely not cheap, but my transfer came about quite quickly. 
I had a copy of my transcripts from U of Calgary sent by courier as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

andrson said:


> I had mine done through Lewis, Bridges and Dupont in Ottawa and everything was done within about 1 week (total turnaround) from Calgary.
> It's definitely not cheap, but my transfer came about quite quickly.
> I had a copy of my transcripts from U of Calgary sent by courier as well.


Thanks Andrson. Did Lewis et al take your documents from Foreign Affairs to the UAE Embassy as well? I assume they are a law firm?

So you didn't have to provide some sort of proof that U of C is recognised by the Ministry of Education before Foreign Affairs & the UAE Embassy would attest your degree? 

I'm getting conflicting information about this, but maybe it's only the DHA that requires it. I don't even know how I would do that - the school is obviously listed on the M of E website as being recognised, but have no idea what else would be needed.

And maybe it's only the DHA who require a certificate of experience and I'm not sure if I need to get that attested as well - again I'm getting conflicting information about that - I got 2 different answers when I called them. Guess I'll just go ahead and try and get it done. It's just that it's such a hassle as I'll have to get it notarised in China so I was hoping to avoid that if at all possible


----------



## andrson (Apr 14, 2010)

nola said:


> Thanks Andrson. Did Lewis et al take your documents from Foreign Affairs to the UAE Embassy as well? I assume they are a law firm?
> 
> So you didn't have to provide some sort of proof that U of C is recognised by the Ministry of Education before Foreign Affairs & the UAE Embassy would attest your degree?
> 
> ...


That's correct, they took the documents to DFAIT first and then over to the UAE Embassy. The only proof I had to provide was a notarized copy of my degree since I did not want to send the original. I had already done that, but I imagine the law firm could do it too.

It was the UAE Embassy that required the transcripts, so I suppose that was proof enough for them (relating more to my completion of the degree though, I would think).

I did not have to do anything regarding a certificate of experience.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

andrson said:


> That's correct, they took the documents to DFAIT first and then over to the UAE Embassy. The only proof I had to provide was a notarized copy of my degree since I did not want to send the original. I had already done that, but I imagine the law firm could do it too.
> 
> It was the UAE Embassy that required the transcripts, so I suppose that was proof enough for them (relating more to my completion of the degree though, I would think).
> 
> I did not have to do anything regarding a certificate of experience.


Many thanks for your help


----------



## andrson (Apr 14, 2010)

nola said:


> Many thanks for your help


Not a problem. Hope it works out.


----------

